# MS- INTENSE FACTORY- RACING news



## MS- RACING (14. Dezember 2007)

ich hoff mal dass das so passt, wenn wir jetzt da EINEN kleinen Thread für unsere news anlegen....

here we go:

Anneke Beerten joins MS-Intense Factory-Racing

The MS-Intense Factory-Racing team proudly announces the additon of Anneke Beerten (NED) to their roster. As the winner of the 2007 UCI 4X World Cup Anneke represents one of the top athletes in women's mountain bike racing.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (26. Dezember 2007)

Das Team für 2008 ist komplett. Junioren-Vizeweltmeister J.D. Swanguen wurde als Nachwuchstalent verpflichtet.

Obwohl von der US-Westküste kommend, kann er nicht nur "stylen" sondern auch richtig schnell fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wird es nur Zeit dass ein deutscher Fahrer für Intense unterwegs ist. Da gibt es ja auch ein paar schnelle Junioren die es verdient hätten....


----------



## MS- RACING (26. Dezember 2007)

iRider schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es nur Zeit dass ein deutscher Fahrer für Intense unterwegs ist. Da gibt es ja auch ein paar schnelle Junioren die es verdient hätten....



ja, wenn es die gibt... bei mir hat sich keiner beworben... wäre natürlich interessant, aber es funktioniert halt noch immer so, dass sich Junioren bei den Teams bewerben und nicht umgekehrt außer Du bist halt Josh Bryceland, Ruaridh Cunningham oder J.D. Swanguen...

mehr Initiative meine Herren und nicht warten, bis sich was ergibt. Am Besten ist es sowieso, wenn man sich direkt bei den Rennen vorstellt und gleich auch was mit hat, was sich der Teammanager in einer ruhigen Stunde anschauen kann...


----------



## iRider (26. Dezember 2007)

Wirklich???? Kein deutscher Fahrer hat bei MS Racing angefragt??? Kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen  
Finde aber die Aufforderung sich zu bewerben echt Klasse  
Aber, räusper, was war das mit den "Herren" die sich melden sollen? Es gibt auch schnelle deutsche Juniorinnen  
Erinnere mich noch an die Zeiten als Markus Bast und Dennis Stratmann für Intense Deutschland gefahren sind. War damals eines der coolsten Teams im deutschen Zirkus IMO. Und auch die alte, zweifarbig rot-gelben Teamlackierung war wirklich schön  
Ich fände es wirklich cool wenn grössere Teams deutschen Junioren/innen die Möglichkeit geben würden langsam ans Renngeschehen ranzukommen. Gerade die Engländer machen vor wie es geht. Peaty coached die und bringt die in guten Teams unter (Orange, MBUK) so dass sie die Möglichkeit haben sich auf hohem Niveau zu entwickeln. Und auch Intense in USA unterstützt immer US- und australische Nachwuchsfahrer.


----------



## MS- RACING (26. Dezember 2007)

Weiblein als auch Männlein können sich gerne melden. Wichtig ist, dass die Leute sich was antun wenn sie sich bewerben. 
-Ein paar Ergebnisse in einem Word- Dokument zusammengefasst gespickt mit utopischen Plänen sind mir zu wenig. Je professioneller und kreativer ein Bewerbung ist, je mehr Herzblut drinnen steckt desto größer sind die Chancen.
-Die Vorstellungen über wie sich ein Sponsoring entwickelt müssen realistisch sein- heißt: kein Junior bekommt 3 Bikes und alle Spesen bezahlt. Realistisch sind für Junioren Deals in Form eines Cosponsorings, am besten in Verbindung mit einem Geschäft, die beispielsweise Rahmen oder komplette Bikes zum EK weitergeben.... 
-Die Ergebnisse müssen passen... es muss Potential erkennbar sein... die Leistungen müssen konstant sein. Ergebnisse von Provinzrennen zählen natürlich weniger als Ergebnisse von einem IXS oder Maxxiscup
-Die Leute die sich bewerben müssen überzeugen können und uns auch einfach zum Gesicht stehen- wenn ich keinen Ehrgeiz erkennen und mir denke, dass jemand ein ********* ist, tu ich mir kein Sponsoring an...
-kein Sudern und keine Ausreden- interessiert nicht... am Ende zählen nur die Fakten...
-Medienarbeit: es zählen Fotos, Berichte und Interviews... Namenserwähnungen sind zwar schön, werden aber für ein Sponsoring nicht berücksichtigt
-Grundvoraussetung: Passion und der Wille der Schnellste zu sein.... 

nur mal so ein paar Anregungen....

Wer 2009 gerne auf einem Intense sitzen möchte soll sich ranhalten und uns bei einem Rennen besuchen und versuchen mit unseren Mechanikern, den Fahrern, mir oder gar MS himself Kontakt aufnehmen.... wer 2008 noch einen Deal möchte ist eigentlich zu spät, aber wer weiß schon was geht.....


----------



## iRider (27. Dezember 2007)

Das ist mal eine Ansage! Chapeau!


----------



## DH_RYDA (27. Dezember 2007)

die frage ist hald, ob ein Junior "nur" ein Co-Sponsoring will. ein M6 rahmen kostet immernoch im EK mindestens gleichviel wie so manches Komplettrad.
wenn jetzt ein schneller junior bei irgendeiner anderen Firma ein Sponsoring , kriegt er möglicherweise ein ganzes bike hingestellt (auf Leihbasis oder wie auch immer). soll jetzt keine kritik sein, ihr seit schliesslich ein WC-Team, aber das wird hald auch der grund sein.....


ich für meinen Teil werd immer Intense fahren, nur muss ich sie mir leider kaufen...


----------



## MS- RACING (27. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> die frage ist hald, ob ein Junior "nur" ein Co-Sponsoring will. ein M6 rahmen kostet immernoch im EK mindestens gleichviel wie so manches Komplettrad.
> wenn jetzt ein schneller junior bei irgendeiner anderen Firma ein Sponsoring , kriegt er möglicherweise ein ganzes bike hingestellt (auf Leihbasis oder wie auch immer). soll jetzt keine kritik sein, ihr seit schliesslich ein WC-Team, aber das wird hald auch der grund sein.....
> 
> 
> ich für meinen Teil werd immer Intense fahren, nur muss ich sie mir leider kaufen...



Wenn jemanden ein "Cosponsoring" zu wenig ist, kann ich demjenigen einfach nicht helfen. Fahrer wie der JD, der Ruarid C. oder der Josh B. bekommen sicher genug Bikes und auch genug Unterstützung, sie haben aber auf dem Weg auch genug Geld reingesteckt, bis sie so weit gekommen sind.

Es nützt keiner Firma etwas wenn jeder Hobbyfahrer gesponsert wird- das ist kein Sponsoring sondern ein Mäzenatentum....

Ich muss keinem deutschen oder österreichischen Junior ein Sponsoring nachtragen oder schmackhaft machen, wenn internationale Junioren sich bei Chance einen Fuß bei uns in die Tür zu bekommen die Finger lecken...

Wie gesagt, wenn sie eine "bessere" Chance bekommen, sollen sie diese wahrnehmen! Wenn ihre Prioritäten so gelagert sind, dass sie unser Angebot wahr nehmen wollen, sollen sie so vorgehen wie ich es vorhin beschrieben habe....


----------



## iRider (27. Dezember 2007)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> die frage ist hald, ob ein Junior "nur" ein Co-Sponsoring will. ein M6 rahmen kostet immernoch im EK mindestens gleichviel wie so manches Komplettrad.
> wenn jetzt ein schneller junior bei irgendeiner anderen Firma ein Sponsoring , kriegt er möglicherweise ein ganzes bike hingestellt (auf Leihbasis oder wie auch immer). soll jetzt keine kritik sein, ihr seit schliesslich ein WC-Team, aber das wird hald auch der grund sein.....
> 
> 
> ich für meinen Teil werd immer Intense fahren, nur muss ich sie mir leider kaufen...



Denke es geht nicht nur um das Rad. Wenn man ein Co-Sponsoring von einem Top-Team bekommt hat man viel mehr Möglichkeit. Trainingscamps mit erfahrenen Fahrern, besser Medienpräsenz, die Chance falls ein Teamfahrer ausfällt zu einem Übersee-Worldcup mitgenommen zu werden usw. 
Mal abgesehen davon dass das Co-Sponsoring Material bei MS wahrscheinlich nicht mit Serienmaterial von anderen Herstellern zu vergleichen ist. Wenn es jemandem nur um ein kostenloses Bike geht dann hat er die Sache nicht begriffen IMO.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. Dezember 2007)

doof, dass ma schon so alt ist  werds aber mal an meinen evtl späteren nachwuchs weitergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2007)

Lukas Haiders offen ausgesprochenen Ansichten finde ich wirklich mal klasse. Super und erfrischend dass dort jemand mit solch gesundem Menschenverstand schaltet und waltet. Eine wahre Bereicherung für dieses Forum


----------



## MS- RACING (5. Januar 2008)

Good news at the beginning of the new year! After suffering a training accident in September, fracturing three vertebrae, Finnish downhill racer Matti Lehikoinen is back on a bike again.

Read the rest of this entry:


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Januar 2008)

Markus Stoeckl, owner of MS-RACING, has been nominated for the «Laureus World Sports Award» in the category of action sports. Joined by mountain bike downhill world champion Sam Hill  he made it among the last ten athletes, including big names like Shaun White (snowboard) or Simon Dumond (freeskiing). 


>>more<<


----------



## MS- RACING (25. März 2008)

hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Testwochen vom Matti in USA. Zusammen mit Jeff Steber hat er an seinem neuen Bike gearbeitet. Die Fotos zeigen den Matti auf dem Bike und den neuen Rahmen in der ersten Entwicklungsstufe:
Matti

Matti's M6

Mehr Fotos von weiteren Entwicklunsgsstufen werden in Kürze auf unserer Website veröffentlicht....


----------



## iNSANE! (26. März 2008)

SEHR geil, das leicht verbogene Unterrohr.

Aber, nur so ein Gedanke - es ist nicht ECHT smart jetzt schon Fotos von einem potenziellen Nachfolger zu posten, oder? Denn: Jeder der sich JETZT ein M6 ordert (das es ja noch nichtmal so "richtig" gibt) denkt sich ja dann: Ja, toll, dann bekomm ich ja schon wieder nen Auslaufmodell.
Also setzt man die Neuinvestition auf hold, und wartet auf das neue Geraet. 
Mich wuerde es schon aergern 4200Euro auszugeben, den Rahmen dann im Juni/Juli zu bekommen, um dann ein paar Wochen spaeter bei der Eurobike zu sehen dass es schon wieder was neues gibt. 
((Ist ja dann nicht so fein, das aktuelle als ultimativ zu verkaufen obwohl schon wieder was "besseres" in der Pipe ist.))

Bottom line: Autohersteller vermeiden mit umfangreichen Massnahmen dass neue Modelle verfrueht in Form von Bildern in den Umlauf kommen, da sie den Verkauf des aktuellen Models empfindlich beinflussen koennen.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## bachmayeah (26. März 2008)

das gebogene unterrohr sorgt aber nun bidde nich für mehr bzw. ausreichend reifenfreiheit, da bei vollem einfedern der gabel der reifen am rahmen schleift oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (26. März 2008)

ich denke, dass es diesen Rahmen vielleicht gar nie zu kaufen geben wird, sondern nur dem Worldcup vorbehalten bleibt... . Es wird auf jeden Fall nicht so sein, dass dieser Rahmen das M6 ablöst oder dass man hier jetzt schon ein Facelift des Rahmens sieht.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. März 2008)

schick isser dennoch ohne ende..auch die "kaufversion"


----------



## T.I.M. (26. März 2008)

Ich finde es ist positiv zu sehen, dass Intense an den aktuellen Modellen weiterentwickelt.
Bei Nicolai z.B. ist es auch so, dass Verbesserungen an den jeweiligen Modellen in die Serienproduktion übernommen werden.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2008)

und bei nicolai geht das richtig schnell und meistens kann man die updates zu fairen preisen nachrüsten oder ändern lassen


----------



## iRider (26. März 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar Bilder von den Testwochen vom Matti in USA. Zusammen mit Jeff Steber hat er an seinem neuen Bike gearbeitet. Die Fotos zeigen den Matti auf dem Bike und den neuen Rahmen in der ersten Entwicklungsstufe:
> Matti
> 
> Matti's M6
> ...



Oh nein, jetzt fängt Intense auch mit dem Beachcruiser-Stil an  
Gerade wenn ich mir das M6 anschaue gehen gerade immer mehr Dinge wegen denen ich Intense fahre den Bach runter: vernünftig hohes Tretlager, wendigere Geo als die Konkurrenz, klare, glatte Linienführung bei den Rahmen.....


----------



## MS- RACING (26. März 2008)

ich find es immer wieder echt cool, was Leute sofort über eine Geometrie sagen können nur wenn sie den Rahmen sehen. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass das Bike dem Matti wendig genug ist und er auch keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager hat....


man muss die Sachen halt einmal ausprobieren und wenn es dann nicht passt kann man immer noch meckern....


----------



## klemmi (26. März 2008)

iRider schrieb:


> Oh nein, jetzt fängt Intense auch mit dem Beachcruiser-Stil an
> Gerade wenn ich mir das M6 anschaue gehen gerade immer mehr Dinge wegen denen ich Intense fahre den Bach runter: vernünftig hohes Tretlager, wendigere Geo als die Konkurrenz, klare, glatte Linienführung bei den Rahmen.....



Wieso ist denn das Tretlager beim M6 deiner Meinung nach nicht vernünftig hoch?


----------



## iRider (26. März 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> ich find es immer wieder echt cool, was Leute sofort über eine Geometrie sagen können nur wenn sie den Rahmen sehen. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass das Bike dem Matti wendig genug ist und er auch keine Probleme mit dem Tretlager hat....
> 
> 
> man muss die Sachen halt einmal ausprobieren und wenn es dann nicht passt kann man immer noch meckern....



Um das klarzustellen:
Die gebogenen Rohre an Mattis Bike gefallen mir optisch nicht.
Bei der Geo spreche ich vom Serien M6 und den da veröffentlichten Werten. Ein tieferes Tretlager als das Socom bei mehr Federweg?  Kann ja sein dass Leute damit zurechtkommen, ich nicht! Und genau das ist der Grund das ich ein Socom fahre und kein Sunday.
Zur Wendigkeit: Matti fährt defintiv auf einem anderen Level wie ich (und die meisten anderen Leute) und deshalb muss was für ihn funktioniert für mich nicht das Beste sein, oder?
Und zum Thema ausprobieren anstatt zu meckern: leider kann man ja nicht mal schnell ein M6 Testbike auf seinen lokalen Trails shredden gehen, also MUSS ich mir ein Bild anhand von Geodaten, Testberichten usw. machen bevor ich mich für den Kauf entscheide. Und da ich in der Zwischenzeit schon lange genug fahre und auch eine Reihe verschiedener Räder gefahren bin weiss ich was Geometrie-technisch für mich funktioniert und worauf ich mich wohlfühle. Also war das nicht gemeckert sondern eine Feststellung dass Intense gerade die Geometrien ihrer Bikes in eine Richtung entwickelt die mir nicht zusagt.

@MS-Racing: seh es halt als Feedback eines Endnutzers. Und ich "meckere" nicht nur sondern schreibe mir schon seit ewigen Zeiten die Finger wund mit dem Vorschlag nach verschiedenen Ausfallenden um die Geo anzupassen. Ich würde 3 verschieden anbieten: eine Standard-Höhe die gemässigt ist, eine die das Tretlager höher bringt für felsige Kurse und eine für ein tiefes "Worldcup"-Tretlager. Würde alle Probleme lösen und viele Leute glücklich machen. Allerdings scheint Intense darauf nicht zu reagieren.


----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2008)

man bräuchte nicht drei verschiedene ausfallende,sondern verstellbare,ganz einfach,zum beispiel wie am trek session10,und die sache mit dem tretlager ist wirklich komisch,wobei ich fast glaube das man doch selten in den bereich kommt wo man den vollen federweg nutzt aber beim pedalieren und dem recht hohen sag kann ich mir das schon ziemlich problematisch vorstellen


----------



## iRider (26. März 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> man bräuchte nicht drei verschiedene ausfallende,sondern verstellbare,ganz einfach,zum beispiel wie am trek session10,und die sache mit dem tretlager ist wirklich komisch,wobei ich fast glaube das man doch selten in den bereich kommt wo man den vollen federweg nutzt aber beim pedalieren und dem recht hohen sag kann ich mir das schon ziemlich problematisch vorstellen



Es sind nicht nur die Pedale die man anschlägt. Ich habe mit dem Socom den E13 Supercharger schon in einer sehr felsigen Kompression hart aufgesetzt. Mehr Federweg und noch tieferes Tretlager beim M6....ich würde keine LG1 mit Taco fahren da man sich sonst ruckzuck die ISCG-Sockel abreisst.  
Verstellbare Ausfallenden wären auch was Feines, könnte aber zu schwer/anfällig werden je nachdem wie man es konstruiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (26. März 2008)

so schwer ist das nicht,guck dir das session10 an,ganz simpel


----------



## fl1p (27. März 2008)

Du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass der Trek Rahmen nicht schwer ist, oder?


----------



## klemmi (27. März 2008)

fl1p schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht sagen, dass der Trek Rahmen nicht schwer ist, oder?



Ooooo mann, sowas sinnloses gabs schon lange nich mehr! Liest du überhaupt mehr Posts als einen?


----------



## xMARTINx (27. März 2008)

richtig,es ging ganz allein um die verstellung der tretlagerhöhe/lenkewinkel und ich fand das am session10 ganz gut und auch ziemlich einfach,verstellbare ausfallenden sind was feines und wenns nen paar gramm mehr wiegt,wen juckts?mich nicht


----------



## fl1p (27. März 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Ooooo mann, sowas sinnloses gabs schon lange nich mehr! Liest du überhaupt mehr Posts als einen?



  Ja oh mann, sorry. Bleib mal locker.

War in Gedanken wohl schon dabei zu überlegen, ob sich das zusätzliche Gewicht dafür lohnt und bin dann darauf gekommen, dass der Session Rahmen sehr schwer ist.
Sorry nochmal Chef, ich stell mich in die Ecke und schäme mich.


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2008)

Mal eine Frage an den Markus die mich und den Bachmayeah interessiert:

Bei diesem Setup http://www.intensecycles.com/2008/bikes.php?model=ss  stoesst da die Gabelkrone nicht am Rahmen an?

Bei mir ist es wegen den Reducer Caps und dem normalen Steuersatz kein Ding, aber ich will daheim auf HOPE StepDown Steuersatz und meine 36 umbauen - passt das? Bitte klares "go" or "no go"

Danke!


----------



## bachmayeah (29. März 2008)

antwort hier


----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2008)

Ein Traumbike - danke für den Post! Das gibt meinem Bike vor wo ich hin will...wenn es nur nicht sooo schwer schwäre eine Ti Feder zu bekommen, die zudem auch nach was aussieht.


----------



## bachmayeah (30. März 2008)

sowas sollte doch ein intense händler "vor Ort" anbieten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2008)

Ach, Ti Federn sind überall so ne Sache...jettz versuche ich erstmal den HOPE StepDown oder den CaneCreek XC flush zu bekommen. Diese Buchsen kasen mich an...ausserdem muss der Intense Sattel her...


----------



## iNSANE! (31. März 2008)

Nicht ganz factory, aber ich hoffe ich darf:
http://www.nsmb.com/shore_news/kovarik_03_08.php
Das zeigt: Das M6 scheint gut zu sein  Evtl liegts aber auch am Fahrer


----------



## klemmi (31. März 2008)

Kovarik fährt´s aber schon ne ganze Weile


----------



## bachmayeah (31. März 2008)

intense sattel gefallen mir nisch so... daher auch der griff nach italia 
cane creek double xc flush iss auch schön verarbeitet, aber auch kein leichtgewicht. mal schauen, wie er auf dauer abschneidet.


----------



## MS- RACING (11. April 2008)

wir haben unsere neue Website online gestellt. check www.ms-racing.at

P.S.: unter dem Menüpunkt DISTRIBUTION findet ihr eine Liste von Shops in Deutschland... die Liste für Österreich ist noch am entstehen.


----------



## klemmi (11. April 2008)

Is schon schick, was allerdings optisch noch sehr geil wäre, is ne andere Schriftart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (13. April 2008)

Sea Otter Classics steht vor der Tür und schon wird es wieder spannend am Bikemarkt.... man hört von diversen Prototypen von Firmen wie Shimano und Titec, die dort gezeigt werden... aber auch bei Intense wird es das ein oder andere Bike zu sehen geben....

Für Mehr Informationen kann ich Euch auf unsere neuen Website www.ms-racing.at verweisen, wo ich nach Möglichkeit von den Sea Otter Classics berichten werden (wenn geht fast live!)


----------



## iNSANE! (14. April 2008)

Bitte Bitte Mntx!!!


----------



## iRider (14. April 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Bitte Bitte Mntx!!!



Da war auf mtbr ein Faden zu. Nicht vor 2009


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2008)

Na ein Lebenszeichen waere ja schonmal was, oder? Dann auf der Eurobike praesentieren, ueber den Winter bestellen, und schon gehts auf!


----------



## Christian Sch. (16. April 2008)

Vielleicht erfährt man ja auch nach Sea Otter noch mehr 
zu diesem schönen Spielzeug von Matti...  2009 ?

Mal abwarten ...


----------



## iNSANE! (18. April 2008)

Ah, ich hasse die Zeitverschiebung...ich will jetzt ENDLICH Sea Otter News...aber da muss ich wohl noch ne Nacht schlafen


----------



## ibislover (18. April 2008)

sowas? 

































greetz


...


----------



## Downhoehl (21. April 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Sea Otter Classics steht vor der Tür und schon wird es wieder spannend am Bikemarkt.... man hört von diversen Prototypen von Firmen wie Shimano und Titec, die dort gezeigt werden... aber auch bei Intense wird es das ein oder andere Bike zu sehen geben....
> 
> Für Mehr Informationen kann ich Euch auf unsere neuen Website www.ms-racing.at verweisen, wo ich nach Möglichkeit von den Sea Otter Classics berichten werden (wenn geht fast live!)



So, SOC ist jetzt ja vorbei, aber irgendwie find ich noch keine Pics von dem Bike mit dem M3 Aufkleber (vermutlich das SeaOtter-Bike vom Matti) von der MS-Racing-Page!!! Hatte jemand schon mehr erfolg?


----------



## xMARTINx (23. April 2008)

würde mich auch mal interressieren


----------



## MS- RACING (24. April 2008)

Hallo,

sorry for delay- leider bin ich zu den News noch nicht gekommen. Abe rhier mal kurz ein Überblick....

Das Bike mit dem M3 Aufklebern wurde vom Matti noch vor den Sea Otter Classics getestet und es haben sich ein paar Details herauskristallisiert, die vor dem ersten Einsatz noch verbessert werden müssen und so wurde der erste Einsatz verschoben... 

Das DH Rennen war irgendwie komisch auch wenn die Leute die auf dem Podest standen es verdient gewonnen haben.... Pros wie CK, Peat oder Minaar lassen einfach nichts anbrennen, das ist klar. Komisch fand ich aber die eigenen Regeln, wie der 6 Piep Start, wo man vor dem &. Piep nicht einmal vor der Startlinie rollen darf- also kein Gatestart mit zurückrollen und Schwung holen.... Je nachdem bei welchem Piep das ist bekommt man eine zwischen 2 und 10 Sekunden Strafe. 
Weiter wird die Zeit einfach so gestoppt, dass oben und unten jemand auf einen Knopf drückt, was ich nur als Hilfszeitnehmung kenne....

Generell waren die Unterschiede wie die Leute abgeschnitten haben enorm: Sam Hill 54, Matti 42., Brenda F. 53., usw... trotzdem war es geil zu sehen, dass CK zu alter Form aufläuft und es krachen lässt.... das Wintertraining hat ihm sichtlich gut getan! Überraschend war auch Jürgen Beneke mit einem 8. Platz.... irgendwie war es echt cool mitanzusehen auch wenn wir jetzt nicht gut abgeschnitten haben.

Der DS war auch sehr cool, auch wenn bei den meisten Dorfrennen mehr Leute zuschauen wie bei den Sea Otter Classics. Für den Matti war es das erste Mal und hat sich auf Anhieb als 32. qualifiziert- sein Pech war, dass Lopes sich als 1. Qualifiziert hat und somit gleich in der ersten Runde gegen ihn gefahren ist. Überraschend für mich dabei war, dass sich Matti gar nicht groß verunsichern ließ und das Rennen richtig spannend gemacht hat.... auch wenn Lopes gewonnen hat war es mehr als knapp und es hat mir getaugt, dass der Matti so gefightet hat. Jd konnte sich als 33 nicht qualifizieren und bei den Mädls lief es auch nicht so gut.... Anneke rutsche am Start aus dem Pedal und verlor gegen Marla Streb- die gute Frau schenkt aber auch nichts her und ist super gefahren....

Das DS Rennen wurde von Tara Lanes moderiert- trotz Verletzung super motiviert und kann schon wieder am Hometrainer fahren... das Gefühl in den Beinen fehlt aber noch...

Zu den Technews:
Intense: Das neue Trailbike ist echt sau geil und glänzt mit vielen sinnvollen Details und dem neuen VPP, das von SC schon eingesetzt wird. Das VPP Patent gehört ja SC und Intense hat es in Lizenz. Die Kooperation zwischen den Firmen hinsichtlich Knowhowtransfer verläuft dabei vorbildlich...

Shimano: Wie ihr sicher schon wisst, wurde die neue Saint vorgestellt und ich muss echt sagen, dass die Teile auf den ersten Blick echt gut wirken, sie nicht mehr so schwer ist wie die alte und die Bremse wie die Sau geht...

Manitou: Dorado!!!! hatte jetzt zum ersten mal eine funktionsfähige Seriengabel in der Hand.... Harrgottmargott war die leicht.... rein vom Gefühl wird sie bei 2.7 Kilo also dem Gewicht einer Boxxer WC liegen... Die Gabe federt mit Luft, wobei hier allerdings auch immer die Gefahr besteht, dass sich die Kennlinie auf langen DHs verändert...

Trek: Die haben ihren neuen DHler vorgestellt. Nico Fink ist super stoked und laut der Waage ist sein neues Bike um 4 Kilo leichter als sein altes...

Yeti: Die haben wieder einmal ein sehr aufwendiges Bike am Stand gehabt... ein kleiner Dhler (8" glaub ich) mit jeder Menge Frästeile und dem ein oder anderen Umlenkhebel mehr als bei anderen Bikes... wäre mal interessant zu fahren das Teil.

Iron Horse: da konnte man leider noch nichts neues sehen... wie in vielen Foren gemunkelt wird, läuft das Patent des DW Systems aus und wird nicht verlängert (sagt zumindest DW mal im Moment)... was genau passieren wird, weiß vermutlich niemand ganz genau.... aber irgendwas cooles neues werden sie schon haben...

Jetzt fällt mir mal nichts mehr ein.... wenn mir noch was einfallen sollte füge ich es einfach hinzu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (24. April 2008)

sam hill auf 54,alter schwede,das ist seltsam für einen fahrer seiner klasse auch wenns nicht so seine lieblingsstrecke sein dürfte,beni auf acht ist sauber,matti hätte ich auch mehr glück gegönnt,mal schauen was der erste worldcup bringt
danke für die infos!!!


----------



## iNSANE! (27. April 2008)

1) Cool dass MS Racing auch über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaussieht - find ich klasse!
2) Schick schick...


----------



## xMARTINx (27. April 2008)

hammerbike!


----------



## Downhoehl (27. April 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> 1) Cool dass MS Racing auch über den eigenen Tellerrand hinaussieht - find ich klasse!
> 2) Schick schick...



Hast absolut recht, vielen Dank für den Super ausführlichen Bericht. Zu dem M6 fällt mir nicht mehr viel ein 

@MS-Racing:Würde mich freuen wenn du uns über das "M3"-Rächen auf dem laufenden halten würdest....


----------



## abiot (13. Mai 2008)

nachdem mir das m6 mit gebogenen unterrohr auf den fotos erst ja nicht wirklich gefallen hat muss ich nachdem ich es gestern bei swanguen und matti live gesehn hab sagen, dass es so ziemlich das feinste gerät ist was zur zeit so rumfährt...... 
grüße


----------



## gstoned (13. Mai 2008)

finde auch, dass das m6 in live ein sehr feines bike ist.
schade nur, dass der matti in maribor im finale einen platten hinten hatte.
aber nichts desto trotz war das weekend für intense ja doch sehr erfolgreich. 
ciao, stefan


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Mai 2008)

wann gibts news zum ersten worldcup in maribor von ms-racing?


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Mai 2008)

Anneke Beerten, 2007 Fourcross World Cup overall winner and new entrant of MS-Intense Factory-Racing, dominated the first UCI World Cup fourcross race of the 2008 season.

Full story:


----------



## MS- RACING (19. Mai 2008)

On Sunday, May 18th 2008, the Austrian National Downhill Championships, the so called «Staatsmeisterschaften», were held at the Zauberberg Bikepark in the town of Semmering. The MS-Intense Factory-Racing team sent three of its riders into the race. Matti Lehikoinen and J.D. Swanguen started in the men's elite category while Mio Suemasa challenged the best female riders.

Full story:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo Herr MS- Racing!

Ich frage mich ja immernoch ob es irgendwelche "Fitzelnews" vom MNTX gibt?!
Irgendwas?! Lohnt es sich weiter mit dem Kauf eines HT's zu warten? Gibt es nichts was es zu releasen gaebe?
Intense ist ja sonst nicht so...das SS wurde ja auch lange vor dem release schon auf der site angekuendigt...
Bitte! Irgendwelche Durchhalteparolen wenigstens bitte!  Ich WILL dieses geile Hardtail!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich! Wieder ein Haeppchen: http://www.pinkbike.com/news/intensehardtail.html

Interessant: Wie bei den ersten, rawen Prototypen auf Sicklines, sind wieder feste Ausfallenden dran, waehrend beim Seaotter geschrauubte dran waren  

Es bleibt spannend! Schade dass ich dieses Jahr nicht auf der Eurobike bin...

P.S. Kann man den Fred nicht sticky machen?


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2008)

Die Dorado is echt ein Traum ! Was wird das gute Stück wohl kosten ?
2009 wird wohl das DH-Gabel Jahr. BOS neu, Dorado neu, Boxxer vielleicht neu...


----------



## klemmi (30. Mai 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Dorado is echt ein Traum ! Was wird das gute Stück wohl kosten ?
> 2009 wird wohl das DH-Gabel Jahr. BOS neu, Dorado neu, Boxxer vielleicht neu...



Soll 2800gramm wiegen. Mit Luftfeder! Allerdings kein SPV mehr sondern wieder TPC. 35er Tauchrohre.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2008)

...soll wohl zum späten Ende der Saison erhältlich sein...warten wir´s mal ab  

Klemmi,hast 1mm unterschlagen


----------



## san_andreas (30. Mai 2008)

Hammergeil ! (dass ich das mal zu einer Manitou sage...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (31. Mai 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...soll wohl zum späten Ende der Saison erhältlich sein...warten wir´s mal ab
> 
> Klemmi,hast 1mm unterschlagen



Naja, wusste es nich mehr ganz genau... habs auf dem Schild gelesen in Winterberg!  
Irgendwie werden alle neuen Gabeln immer breiter...


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2008)

Wäre schön wenn die Decals weniger Old School wären, und die Brücken und die Hülse darunter schwarz wären...
Naja...hätte wäre wenn...mal den Preis abwarte. Die neue Boxxer steht ja auch in den Startgattern


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2008)

finde die decals passen prima...sehr schöne gabel...


----------



## bachmayeah (31. Mai 2008)

allerdings sollten se sich was bei der achsaufnahme einfallen lassen... 4 schrauben auf und zu machen ist "oldskool". da sollte es mehr in richtung quick release gehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (31. Mai 2008)

stimmt,das hab ich an meiner 888 auch...


----------



## san_andreas (31. Mai 2008)

In einer Bike-Bravo stand was von 2000 Euro. Da haben sich alle wohl so langsam auf das Fox-Niveau geeinigt.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (5. Juni 2008)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> So, SOC ist jetzt ja vorbei, aber irgendwie find ich noch keine Pics von dem Bike mit dem M3 Aufkleber (vermutlich das SeaOtter-Bike vom Matti) von der MS-Racing-Page!!! Hatte jemand schon mehr erfolg?


gabs da jetzt mittlerweile schon bilder zu sehen? das hier ist jedenfalls aus der aktuellen DIRT


----------



## fx:flow (5. Juni 2008)

m3 auf böser diät (weeeenig material, 73er bb)? schließt die lücke (welche lücke...) zwischen socom und m6? ist das unterrohr geschwungen oder ist's nur das blatt?


----------



## xxFRESHxx (5. Juni 2008)

scheint geschwungen zu sein.
das mit der lücke zwischen socom und M6 steht auch in der bildunterschrift. ich finds auf jeden fall sehr geil. wirkt nicht so wuchtig wie das M6 aber irgendwie kompakter als das socom.


----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juni 2008)

definitiv krasse kiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2008)

Federweg ?


----------



## MS- RACING (5. Juni 2008)

ja


----------



## xMARTINx (5. Juni 2008)

sieht sehr schick aus das neue m3,solls irgendwann mal in serie gehen,nen paar ordentlich bilder wären jamal cool,inner dirt sieht man leider net alles


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2008)

Geil! Endlich die Buechse als DH Bike die ich suche - ein SOCOM sieht aus wie mein SS - und das M6 ist vielleicht ne Spur zu krass...

Koennte es sein dass das ein VPX Nachfolger werden soll? Aber dann frage ich mich, wenn es auch niedrig und mit moderner "FRO Geo" ausgestattet ist, wo dann das SOCOM bleibt?

Ist es am Ende nur eben FR-lastiger, und haltbarer, bezueglich 'Hucking' (wenn das noch wer macht?!)

Auf der Eurobike wissen wir dann sicher mehr...aber es waere ein guter Counterpart zum Santa Cruz V8


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juni 2008)

wenn das neue m3 kommt kann intense das m6 einstellen,solch ein rad sollte vollkommen ausreichen...schade das ms-racing nichts dazu sagen kann


----------



## seelenfrieden (6. Juni 2008)

das bike riecht eher - wie schon 1 Mio protos von intense davor - nach "nie in serie".


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Juni 2008)

Warten wir's einfach ab, oder?
Dass MS nichts sagt, kann ich mir nur damit erklaeren dass er einfach auch nichts weiss, und anstatt nochmehr Spekulationen (dafuer sind wir ja da) und Halbwahrheiten zu streuen, selber einfach abwartet.
Geziehlt Informationen geben, anstatt hier im Rauschen unterzugehen - macht doch Sinn.


Auf meine Anfrage nach den Preisen fuer Ausfallenden habe ich aber keine Auskunft bekommen


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juni 2008)

nen paar bilder wird ms-racing ja posten können wenn es die dirt auch kann


----------



## fx:flow (6. Juni 2008)

die werden schon was schreiben, wenn sie das für richtig halten, und wenn nichts kommt, dann ist das eben so.

ms-racing ist ein rennteam sowie importeur und nich der prototypen-beauftragte, der über jeden gedanken vom streber himself direkt freudig informiert wird, um es hier breit zu treten. macht euch doch bitte die grooooße mühe und fragt, wenn es um sowas geht, doch direkt im mtbr-subforum nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Juni 2008)

Da hab ich mal ein Besseres Bild!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2008)

Sehr schön ! Für mich DER next generation DHler.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Juni 2008)

hammergerät,noch schöner als das m6!!!


----------



## walo (6. Juni 2008)

fett fett fett!


----------



## iRider (6. Juni 2008)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht für diese gebogenen Unterrohre erwärmen.   Finde klare, gerade Linien ausdrucksstärker. Schönstes neues DH-Bike in letzter Zeit war für mich das neue Lapierre 920 (vielleicht weil es so Socom-artig aussieht?  )
@ san_andreas: "Next generation DH-ler" wäre für mich was mit Getriebe. Die Kettenschaltung sollte langsam ein Auslaufmodell für Big Bikes werden!
Aber wie Jeff ja schon auf MTBR gesagt hat, solange Shimano nix im Angebot hat wird er da nicht viel rumprobieren  
Obwohl, da gab es Gerüchte dass Shimano an was arbeitet.... *hoff*


----------



## san_andreas (6. Juni 2008)

@iRider: Ich fahr ein Getriebe, also einen Next Generation Dhler... 
Für Getriebe sind die größeren Firmen leider noch zu vorsichtig / borniert / rückständig, was weiß ich. Sie solltens mal ausprobieren, is nämlich saugeil. Und es funktioniert ! Da braucht niemand Shimano ! Shimano wirds dann irgendwann klauen und selber auf den Markt bringen.
Aber es werden ja immer mehr Firmen, die passende Rahmen bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (6. Juni 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @iRider: Ich fahr ein Getriebe, also einen Next Generation Dhler...
> Für Getriebe sind die größeren Firmen leider noch zu vorsichtig / borniert / rückständig, was weiß ich. Sie solltens mal ausprobieren, is nämlich saugeil. Und es funktioniert ! Da braucht niemand Shimano ! Shimano wirds dann irgendwann klauen und selber auf den Markt bringen.
> Aber es werden ja immer mehr Firmen, die passende Rahmen bauen.



Uuups, nicht gesehen dass Du eins fährst. Umso erstaunlicher Deine Aussage. Ich wünschte Intense würde endlich was in die Richtung anbieten...oder Nicolai würde sxy Alu-Monocoque Getrieberahmen bauen  Ich habe sooooo auf das Honda gewartet


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Ich hab auch mehr gemeint von der Leichtigkeit und Filigranität.


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Juni 2008)

> ...oder Nicolai wÃ¼rde sâ¬xy Alu-Monocoque Getrieberahmen bauen


dann wÃ¤re es ja kein nicolai mehr...und ich finde das neue getriebe-ion extrem sexy


----------



## xxFRESHxx (7. Juni 2008)

wenn ich mir die momentan erhältlichen gertriebelösungen anschaue vermisse ich ehrlich gesagt keinen intense g-boxx-downhiller...
aus diesem grund schließe ich mich mal iriders hoffung an, dass shimano was leichteres mit trigger und weniger hakeligem schaltverhalten auf den markt bringt...


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Juni 2008)

Word!


----------



## fx:flow (7. Juni 2008)

m3 is ne nette mischung aus socom + m6-prototyp vom matti.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2008)

Um ein schön leichtes Bike aufzubauen, sind momentan halt konventionelle Schaltungen noch das Beste.


----------



## dh-biker (7. Juni 2008)

Hmm ich weiß nicht. Und soll das M3 jetzt das Socom ersetzen ?
Oder wie muss man das verstehen. Hat jemand Federweg von dem Bike ?
Also ich finde sie sollte eher am M6 noch ein bisschen Feinarbeit machen. 
Bevor sie mit sowas um die Ecke kommen. Wo es doch ein super Socom gibt.
Z.B. endlich mal schönere Ausfallenden machen, in die antständig ne schöne Steckachse aus Alu ( am besten eloxiert ) reingeschraubt wird. Ohne große Doktorarbeiten. Das stört mich extrem an allen Intense.
Da gibt es so schöne Lösungen von z.B. Santa Cruz.
Was meint ihr ?


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juni 2008)

Jetzt wo Du's sagst: Ja, die Achsenlösung ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Das M3 ist da ja wohl eh anders - zumindest derzeit. Trotzem finde ich es krass wie schnell sich das Innovationsrad bei Intense dreht! Respekt!


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Juni 2008)

naja,ne innovation isses m3 jetzt nicht,ich will mir jetzt zwar kein intense kaufen,aber mir wäre das socom zu sehr auf nen sauberen fahstil ausgelegt,das m6 nen bisschen zuviel des guten,das m3 wäre eine sehr geile mischung aus beiden welten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxFRESHxx (7. Juni 2008)

das "M3" da oben ist glaube ich nicht dazu gedacht irgendwas irgendwann zu ersetzten sondern sollte lediglich ein leichtes bike für die sehr tretlastige strecke beim seaotter für den matti werden. so hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden...


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Juni 2008)

warum ist ein m6 denn zuviel des guten, wenn das m3  "ok" ist?... wenn ich nicht total daneben liege hat es weniger federweg als das m3  (9,1" gegenüber 9,5" bei besserem ansprechverhalten) und ist nen tick leichter.

oder war das nur auf das hier erwähnten intense rahmen mit nem m3 decal set bezogen?


----------



## Downhoehl (7. Juni 2008)

xxFRESHxx schrieb:


> das "M3" da oben ist glaube ich nicht dazu gedacht irgendwas irgendwann zu ersetzten sondern sollte lediglich ein leichtes bike für die sehr tretlastige strecke beim seaotter für den matti werden. so hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden...



So hatte ich es auch verstanden, und trotzdem hoffe ich es , das es vielleicht doch mal erhältlich sein wird, das wäre bis jetzt die einzige alternative zu meinem jetzigen M3....( wenn Gewicht und Geometrie stimmen würden...)


----------



## INT3NS3 (8. Juni 2008)

Oh nein, nicht schon wieder eine verletzung von Leihikoinen...
http://www.freecaster.tv/live/1000006_1004824


----------



## gstoned (9. Juni 2008)

wünsch' matti auf diesem weg alles gute und hoffentlich ist's nicht zu schlimm. 
ciao, stefan


----------



## san_andreas (9. Juni 2008)

Schei55e. Alles Gute von hier !


----------



## TeeWorks (15. Juni 2008)

ich bin mir sicher, das hier gezeigte M3 is der Nachfolger vom 6.6 

...der Matthi is das ding doch laut DIRT nichmal gefahren im Rennen, weil im sein Socom lieber war - spekulationen sind zwar spassig, aber das ding kommt garantiert nie raus 

Glaub zwar nich dass ers je erfährt, aber auch alles gute von mir, immer diese flüchtigkeitsunfälle


----------



## Downhoehl (15. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, das hier gezeigte M3 is der Nachfolger vom 6.6
> 
> ...der Matthi is das ding doch laut DIRT nichmal gefahren im Rennen, weil im sein Socom lieber war - spekulationen sind zwar spassig, aber das ding kommt garantiert nie raus
> 
> Glaub zwar nich dass ers je erfährt, aber auch alles gute von mir, immer diese flüchtigkeitsunfälle



Dann sollen Sie zumindest mir den Prototypen schicken


----------



## Team Freak 123 (26. August 2008)

Hallo jungs, weiß villeicht jemand ob das ms racing team ihre frames nach der saison verkauft ??? mfg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. August 2008)

Frag doch direkt beim Team nach.


----------



## Team Freak 123 (26. August 2008)

mach ich mal danke mfg chris


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (19. September 2008)

habs zwar versehentlich hier schon gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300598&page=45


aber hier passts egtl besser her.












und hier no ein älteres:






genialst die Kiste!!!


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2008)

I woas net !? Das Rohrgewirr oberhalb des Dämpfers finde ich ziemlich komisch.
Aber die Idee des Bikes is geil, das sollte schon kommen.


----------



## bachmayeah (29. November 2008)

INT3NS3 schrieb:


> Oh nein, nicht schon wieder eine verletzung von Leihikoinen...
> http://www.freecaster.tv/live/1000006_1004824



um hier mal ein wenig upzudaten:


			
				Jeff S. schrieb:
			
		

> It has been a long three months since Matti's injury with some minor complications along the way. The good news is he has been in the rehab phase and is starting to get out on the bike for mellow XC rides & road riding & has about 50% movement back.
> He is currently at the Red Bull Traning facility in Austria doing rehab, ( gotta love Red Bull for their dedication to their athletes) and progressing daily.
> We hope to see him in sunny So Cal soon for off season training as he has his work cut out for him on the road back.


----------



## haha (29. November 2008)

jo sauba, a so a pechvogal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (29. November 2008)

hoffe es läuft nächstes jahr wesentlich besser für matti,ist nen cooler typ und hat nen schönen style!
hoffe er ist bald wieder fit!


----------



## klemmi (30. November 2008)

Hui den hats aber auchmächtig zerlegt...


----------



## xMARTINx (23. Februar 2009)

was ist hier dram??????
http://dirtmag.co.uk/news/category/north-america/matti-lehikoinen-on-evil/dirt-1234606.html


----------



## bobtailoner (23. Februar 2009)

da bin ich ja jetzt auch mal auf ne antort gespannt


----------



## san_andreas (23. Februar 2009)

Das gäbe auf jeden Fall ein cooles Team mit Matti, Stevie Smith und Old Schooler Vanderham !


----------



## fx:flow (23. Februar 2009)

naja, die teams bleiben gleich, nur die rahmen würden auf evil wechseln. wobei das schon ein wenig ungeschickt wäre. würde dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass ms-racing weiterhin importeur sein würde. das gerücht würde ich jedenfalls mit vorsicht genießen.


----------



## iRider (24. Februar 2009)

Wahrscheinlich wieder so eine Fake-Meldung wie bei Littermag über Leov?


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> naja, die teams bleiben gleich, nur die rahmen würden auf evil wechseln. wobei das schon ein wenig ungeschickt wäre. würde dann nicht davon ausgehen, dass ms-racing weiterhin importeur sein würde. das gerücht würde ich jedenfalls mit vorsicht genießen.



Ich will ja kein Öl ins Feuer gießen aber:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/suche/detailansicht/datum////shocker-distribution-uebernimmt-vertrieb-von-intense-cycles.html

Würde mich trotzdem auch über ne Antwort von MS-Racing hier freuen, der das ganze klären kann.......


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Februar 2009)

ich hatte das schon vor ein paar tagen gehört, aber nicht glauebn wollen. bei shocker auf der seite wird auch schon mit intense geworben. da kann man wirklich nur gespannt.schade für ms aber auch ne feine sache für die jungs von shocker!


----------



## Condor (24. Februar 2009)

wow, CRC auf Evil Bikes. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, wärs ja ein Bombeneinstieg für Dave Weagle. Ich würds ihm wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2009)

Condor schrieb:


> wow, CRC auf Evil Bikes. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, wärs ja ein Bombeneinstieg für Dave Weagle. Ich würds ihm wünschen.



Ich glaub du verwechselst da was


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2009)

Jupp. Von CRC-Evil ist keine Rede. CRC bleibt wohl auf Intense. Das hat ja weder mit MS-Racing noch mit dem Deutschland/Österreich-Import von Intense was zu tun.
Ich bin ja auf die Intense-Preise gespannt, wenn Shocker das übernimmt.


----------



## MS- RACING (24. Februar 2009)

Wie bereits schon bekannt haben wir unsere Zusammenarbeit nach 5 Jahren beendet. MS-RACING wird demnächst mit einer neuen Bikemarke am Start sein, der wir unser vollstes Vertrauen schenken- offizielle Pressemitteilung folgt.

Nichtsdestotrotz möchten wir unseren Abschied von Intense mit den Fans der Marke gebührend feiern und verkaufen unseren Lagerbestand zu Sonderkonditionen (Preise unter dem Niveau von CR).

Erhältlich sind:
M6 in diverse Größen und Farben
Socom in M rot
SS in L
5.6 in diverse Größen und Farben
6.6 in diverse Größen und Farben
Spider VPX in diverse Größen und Farben
Spider FRO in diverse Größen und Farben
Tracer in diverse Größen und Farben

Zudem sind noch einige komplett aufgebaute Messe- und Testräder zu verkaufen.

Bei Interesse Bitte Mail an: [email protected] oder [email protected]


P.S.: Die zukünftigen Preise werden weit über dem Niveau liegen, welches an der Eurobike verkündet wurde.


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Februar 2009)

ähm... soll das jetzt n witz sein? als ich vor 2 jahren mein 6.6 gekauft habe, war bike-crew für mich wissentlich die einzige anlaufstelle für Intense in Deutschland. Und jetzt gibts schon wieder nen neuen Distributor? was zum Henker isn los hier??!

wie kommts, dass schon nach besagten 5 Jahren schon wieder ein neuer Partner fürs Racing Team ansteht?


...und wenn die Preise noch mehr steigen, wird Intense garantiert keinen Popularitätserfolg spüren, was ja wohl ein bestreben zu sein scheint?!...


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Februar 2009)

anneke berten hat diese umstellung wohl nicht so wirklich gefallen? 
ms-racing: ein sinkendes schiff?
werden die teamfahrer bei ms oder intense bleiben?
ich bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt was sich hierzulande ändert.


----------



## MS- RACING (24. Februar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> anneke berten hat diese umstellung wohl nicht so wirklich gefallen?
> ms-racing: ein sinkendes schiff?
> werden die teamfahrer bei ms oder intense bleiben?
> ich bin auf jeden fall mal gespannt was sich hierzulande ändert.



Spekulationen wie diese sind ja echt ganz lustig zu lesen, aber da wird viel mehr hineininterpretiert als wirklich dahinter steckt.

Anneke/ MS: wenn man ihre PR liest, wird man schon merken, dass ihr das ganze nicht leicht fällt. Uns genau so wenig weil wir gerne mit ihr gearbeitet haben. 

MS-RACING ein sinkendes Schiff: lustige Frage... nein... wir haben weder Leute entlassen müssen, noch haben wir eine 4 Tage Woche einführen müssen, um die Geschäfte am Laufen zu halten. Das Interesse an einer Zusammenarbeit mit MS war zumindest so groß, dass sich unsere Situation in vielerlei Hinsicht verbessert hat- zumindest so viel: Super Bikes und extrem fähige Leute zum Zusammenarbeiten (vor allem im Marketingbereich).

Athleten: also die Anneke und die Mio bleiben auf Intense (so wie es aussieht) das hängt aber vor allem damit zusammen, dass beide von den nationalen Vertrieben bezahlt werden. Der Matti bleibt bei MS.

Was sich hierzulande ändert? Also das Preisniveau wird nicht dem entsprechen, das auf der Eurobike kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## Downhoehl (24. Februar 2009)

Hm, sehr schade, dann bin ich mal auf den neuen Vertrieb gespannt, und hoffe das dann der Support hier im Forum nicht zum erliegen kommt.

@MS-Racing: Danke für den Support hier im Forum, zumindest mir konnte fast immer weitergeholfen werden.


Bin ja jetzt mal gespannt ob es trotzdem noch ein "richtiges" Factory-Racing Team dieses Jahr geben wird, neben CRC und dem X-Fusion/Intense-Team......


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Februar 2009)

super genial wie offen ihr hier auskunft gebt!klasse sache.
da kann man ja auf die offiziell pressemitteilung gespannt sein was nun kommt.

vielleicht ja evil


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Februar 2009)

Meine frage steht aber immernoch aus: wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (24. Februar 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> Meine frage steht aber immernoch aus: wieso?



Hi, diese Frage lässt sich leider nicht in einem Satz beantworten. Wie schon erwähnt haben wir ca. 5 Jahre zusammengearbeitet und wir sind auch nicht im Schlechten auseinander gegangen. 5 Jahre sind im Bikebereich sicherlich keine schlechte Zeit für die Dauer einer Kooperation, aber es war einfach Zeit für einen Wechsel. 
Unsere neuen Partner haben ganz ähnliche Vision wie wir und nach einigen Gesprächen haben wir zusammen entschieden in Form einer Kooperation weiter zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## klemmi (24. Februar 2009)

@ MS-Racing: Bitte melde dich so schnell wie möglich mal bei mir...


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (24. Februar 2009)

ich kanns gar nicht verstehen, ich fand dass ms-racing immer eine gute vertriebsarbeit geleistet hat und nun shocker distribution. 

es ist irgendwo lächerlich dass ein rahmen nun fast das doppelte kostet wird wie im Amiland, nur weil ein beschissener importeur wie shocker meint er müsste sich bereichern, das ist bei twenty6, ellsworth oder i9 schon so und nun noch intense. (ich hab bei twenty6 vor längerer zeit eine anfrage gestellt als sie noch keinen europavertrieb hatten und der vk lag bei der hälfte von dem von schocker!!!distribution für den endverbraucher. bei shocker heißt es dann oh steuern und versand, jaja für ausfuhrware wird in usa die ust abgezogen und bei uns kommt dann die einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, ein mehr von ca. 8% und der versand kostet die pro teil vll 4-6dollar, da ist dann ein aufschlag von 100% bestimmt gerechtfertigt?!


toller vertrieb mit 100%aufschlag, nur für die vermarktung wovon der endverbraucher bzw kunde gar nichts hat.

für mich ganz klar ein rückschritt den ich nicht nachvollziehen kann und will. da hat intense einen vernünftigen vertrieb der sogar das forum gut betreut und sich zeit nimmt für seine kunden und jetzt gehts beim vertrieb wieder nur noch um das dicke geld, da schau ich mal ob mein ss nun verkauft und wieder eine marke mit fairem vertrieb gefunden wird und nicht pseudostylebiker die mich dann auf der eurobike schwach anreden weil geodaten nicht wichtig sind und man die auch nicht wissen muss aber die truckercap doch so schick sitzt! lächerliche klowns die keinen bezug zum sport haben, sondern nur ganz easy viel geld verdienen mit sehr hohen aufschlägen in der kalkulation ohne jegliche berechtigung.

schade an ms, ich fand eure arbeit klasse und hoffe das euer team diese saison mit anderen schicken bikes am weg ist.

cheers


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Februar 2009)

DEVILFROG_rider schrieb:


> ich kanns gar nicht verstehen, ich fand dass ms-racing immer eine gute vertriebsarbeit geleistet hat und nun shocker distribution.
> 
> es ist irgendwo lächerlich dass ein rahmen nun fast das doppelte kostet wird wie im Amiland, nur weil ein beschissener importeur wie shocker meint er müsste sich bereichern, das ist bei twenty6, ellsworth oder i9 schon so und nun noch intense. (ich hab bei twenty6 vor längerer zeit eine anfrage gestellt als sie noch keinen europavertrieb hatten und der vk lag bei der hälfte von dem von schocker!!!distribution für den endverbraucher. bei shocker heißt es dann oh steuern und versand, jaja für ausfuhrware wird in usa die ust abgezogen und bei uns kommt dann die einfuhrumsatzsteuer drauf, ein mehr von ca. 8% und der versand kostet die pro teil vll 4-6dollar, da ist dann ein aufschlag von 100% bestimmt gerechtfertigt?!
> 
> ...




Danke für die netten Worte zu MS-RACING. Ich denke auch, dass die Henriette, der Harry und der Charly in Österreich ihr Bestes gegeben haben, um Intense auf eine solide Vertriebsbasis zu stellen. Es dauert natürlich einen derartigen Vertrieb von 0 aufzubauen und wäre ohne Enthusiasten wie unsere Salesagents und einem Spinner wie MS selbst nicht möglich. 

Wie schon erwähnt haben MS RACING und Intense ihre Zusammenarbeit im Guten beendet, was uns natürlich dazu bewegt durch den Super Sale ein paar Bikes zu fairen Preisen an die verbleibende Intense Fangemeinde zu bringen...
Die Preise werden in Zukunft sicher etwas anziehen, aber die Jungs von Shocker werden dies sicherlich mit einem ausgezeichneten Service kompensieren, indem sie dieses Forum weiter betreuen und Euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen.

Für uns bedeutet der Abschied von Intense eine neue Chance die wir zusammen mit unseren neuen Partner von Evil Bikes nutzen werden... stay tuned for more news...


----------



## bobtailoner (25. Februar 2009)

sehr gute sache mit evil!!!

und zum thema shocker. gebt den jungs doch erstmal eine chance! sie werden sicherlich ihr bestes geben und die preisvorgaben beeinflusst immer noch maßgeblich der produzent und leider der deutsche staat!!!
es ist doch auch super zu hören das flo&co sich weiterhin in gewohnter weise hier um das forum kümmern werden und ms uns die brand evil näher bringt.
nicht alles was neu kommt ist schlecht.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Februar 2009)

...nicht schlecht aber unnötig. leider gibts ja das 6.6 nicht mehr, aber die preissteigerungsstatistik würd ich dann auch mal gern sehn, hat mit inflation glaub nicht viel zu tun  ...naja, bis einer heult, gell! 

Hm, dass MSRacing nen neuen Sponsorpartner hat, is ja schön, aber dann gleich den kompletten, mühsam aufgebauten Vertrieb einstampfen?? Lief das Geschäft so mies?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (25. Februar 2009)

Feb 24, 2009 

Source: MS Racing/Evil 

After weeks of closed-door meetings, dozens of skype calls, and death threats if the word leaks out, Evil Bikes and MS-Racing jointly announce the formation of an all-new UCI Trade Team for 2009. The new Evil Bikes/MS-Racing Team combines the upstart Evil brand with the World Cup winning success of MS-Racingâs management.

The team roster is a mix of young talent and experienced podium riders who have been selected to represent Evil in the companyâs launch onto the World Cup scene. 
Leading off is 19-year old Canadian Stevie Smith. Steve joined Evil at the New Year and since then has been the envy of every grom on internet bike forums by being one of the select few who have been putting in runs on the new Revolt downhill frame. The Vancouver Island pinner is looking to follow-up on his breakout â08 year in the Elite field and hopes to step onto a World Cup podium this season for Evil Bikes/MS-Racing.

Another new addition to MS-Racingâs roster is Filip Polc. While Filip might not be a household name in North America, the 26-year old Slovakian rider has been turning in solid results for many seasons on the World Cup circuit. The Polcster is a rarity these days in that he competes in World Cup downhill and 4X events as well as the occasional Mega Avalanche event. Piloting the new Evil Faction frames in 4X events, Filip is looking to jump back into the podium mix for â09.

Returning to the MS-Racing Team for a second season is 24-year old downhill ace Matti Lehikoinen. The Fin brings a strong resume to the program with two World Cup wins under his belt and a 2007 World Cup 2nd Overall ranking. Coming off a bit of a tough 2008 season, that began with broken vertebrae and ended with both wrists broken, Matti has been rehabilitating and preparing for the 2009 campaign at the Red Bull Training Center in Austria. Getting up and coming back like that is pure Evil spirit!





In the teamâs quest for World supremacy expect no prisoners to be taken, lots of ladiesâ hearts to be broken, and a whole load of riding to go down. Evil Bikes/MS-Racing will kick the season off in South Africa for round 1 of the UCI World Cup Series. This will be the first World Cup race of the new Evil Revolt downhill and Faction hardtail frames. The team will contest the UCI World Cup Series, the World Championships, the US Open, and other select international mountain bike events.

Team Director Markus StÃ¶ckl commented; âMS-Racing has been working on building of our vision of a mountain bike team for almost 5 years and we have worked with a couple of partners in the past. After we won the 4X team overall and women's 4X overall title in 2008 we felt stagnant somehow and knew it was time for a change; new partners, new visions and new input. Evil Bikes is a new company but with experts behind the scenes who have been influencing mountain biking for a while now. From our first meeting I knew they shared the same passion and vision for the sport that is needed to build a successful team.â

Team Manager Lukas Haider echoed the big bossâ words and added, âFrom my side it is a great opportunity to work with Evil, not just to be the first team to race Dave Weagleâs new Delta System, but also because the people who are working behind the scene of Evil are as passionate as we are. I am really looking forward to working with all the people at Evil Bikes and the new crew of riders in â09.â

Evil Owner Kevin Walsh commented; âFrom the moment I picked up the giant Austrian at the Seattle airport, Markus and I hit it off, the Austrian Schnapps and fine chocolate certainly helped though! It is pretty rare to find highly motivated, like-minded people and organizations that truly share the same ideals and can have fun doing it. We are like a bad 80's mullet haircut, business in the front and party in the back! We are excited to partner with MS-Racing and continue to support World Cup mountain bike racing and help grow the sport globally. This is nothing shy of a dream come true, a Slayer tour bus, filled with a rogue team of amazing athletes, ambassadors, friends, personalities and creative thinkers that are going to make some serious change at every stop!â

Evil Bikes/MS-Racing will compete on Evil Revolt frames for downhill and Faction hardtail frames for 4X. Other team sponsors and suppliers include Gravity, Fox Racing Shox, Formula Brake, e.thirteen Components, Mavic, crankbrothers, ITS, WTB, and ODI.


----------



## Bampedi (25. Februar 2009)

ich weiss ja nich ob ich es überlesen habe, aber....wo bleibt JD ab?


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Februar 2009)

Der JD wird weiterhin auf Intense unterwegs sein und soweit ich gehört habe ein paar nationale Rennen bestreiten.


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Februar 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...nicht schlecht aber unnötig. leider gibts ja das 6.6 nicht mehr, aber die preissteigerungsstatistik würd ich dann auch mal gern sehn, hat mit inflation glaub nicht viel zu tun  ...naja, bis einer heult, gell!


Also ich hätte noch einen 6.6er zu verkaufen- allerdings entweder in Medium oder small.... dafür zu einem super preis, weil er aus meinem privaten Bestand ist und mit jede Menge Teile (Sun Ringle Laufradsatz, XT Kurbel, XT Schaltwerk, Titec Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Manitou Nixon)... wenn Interesse hast bitte mail an [email protected]



TeeWorks schrieb:


> Hm, dass MSRacing nen neuen Sponsorpartner hat, is ja schön, aber dann gleich den kompletten, mühsam aufgebauten Vertrieb einstampfen?? Lief das Geschäft so mies?


 Die Geschäfte sind nicht soo schlecht gelaufen, aber sie hätten sicherlich besser sein können. 
Reich geworden sind wir damit sicher nicht, aber das war auch nie das Ziel... MS-RACING besteht aus lauter Enthusiasten, die den Fans von Intense einen guten Support liefern und dabei helfen wollten ein Brand weiter zu etablieren- diese Aufgabe wird jetzt von Shocker weitergeführt... 

Wer noch ein Schnäppchen bei unserem Super Sale machen möchte sollte sich beeilen, den die Bikes gehen recht schnell weg...


----------



## iRider (25. Februar 2009)

Schade dass Ihr den Vertrieb nicht mehr macht.
Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehe ist dass Ihr Euch auf die "Künste" von Dave Weagle verlasst im ersten Jahr ein konkurrenzfähiges Fahrwerk hinzustellen. Nach dem Internethype muss es ja das Überfahrwerk sein, aber das beanspruchen ja auch Trek und Turner. 
Ich persönlich würde eher das neue M6 Evo fahren, aber ich bin da nicht wirklich objektiv! 



MS- RACING schrieb:


> Die Geschäfte sind nicht soo schlecht gelaufen, aber sie hätten sicherlich besser sein können.
> Reich geworden sind wir damit sicher nicht, aber das war auch nie das Ziel... MS-RACING besteht aus lauter Enthusiasten, die den Fans von Intense einen guten Support liefern und dabei helfen wollten ein Brand weiter zu etablieren- diese Aufgabe wird jetzt von Shocker weitergeführt...


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Februar 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Schade dass Ihr den Vertrieb nicht mehr macht.
> Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehe ist dass Ihr Euch auf die "Künste" von Dave Weagle verlasst im ersten Jahr ein konkurrenzfähiges Fahrwerk hinzustellen. Nach dem Internethype muss es ja das Überfahrwerk sein, aber das beanspruchen ja auch Trek und Turner.
> Ich persönlich würde eher das neue M6 Evo fahren, aber ich bin da nicht wirklich objektiv!



Du hast natürlich recht- es ist ein Wagnis sich auf komplett neues Material zu setzen und im Worldcup an den Start zu gehen. Aber es ist icht so, dass die Bikes neu und nicht getestet wurden... sowohl Thomas als auch Stevie testen den Revolt frames seit geraumer Zeit auf Herz und Nieren. Alle die hinter der Firma Evil stehen (Kevin, Todd, Gabe, Dave) haben langjärige Rennerfahrung und wissen auf was es bei einem DH Bike ankommt. Das Deltasystem ist neu und wurde aus den Ansprüchen geboren, besser zu funktionieren als das DW Link oder das Split Pivot System (wurde vor dem von Trek auf den Markt gebracht und die Anlehnung des Trek Systems an das SP System von Weagle ist sicherlich ungewollt). Der Einsatz von Prototypen ist immer ein Wagnis und ist schon das ein oder andere mal auch nach hinten losgegangen- siehe erste Saison von Chris auf dem Prototypen des M6 der hintern und vorne nicht richtig funktioniert hat...

Ich persönlich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich extrem auf das neue Bike freue.


----------



## klemmi (25. Februar 2009)

Also die Geo-Daten machen schonmal nen sehr guten Eindruck.
Gibt´s schon Infos zum ungefähren Preis eines Revolt?


----------



## MS- RACING (25. Februar 2009)

Für Fragen zum Thema Evil haben wir jetzt hier ein Hersteller Forum eingerichtet.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. Februar 2009)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Also ich hätte noch einen 6.6er zu verkaufen- allerdings entweder in Medium oder small.... dafür zu einem super preis, weil er aus meinem privaten Bestand ist und mit jede Menge Teile (Sun Ringle Laufradsatz, XT Kurbel, XT Schaltwerk, Titec Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Manitou Nixon)... wenn Interesse hast bitte mail an [email protected]




...vielen Dank, bin schon bedient   (siehe links in meinem Profil)


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2009)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> siehe erste Saison von Chris auf dem Prototypen des M6 der hintern und vorne nicht richtig funktioniert hat...



Na dann, schieß doch mal los - jetzt kannst Du ja aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Wieso hat das Rad "vorne und 'hintern' nicht funktioniert" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS- RACING (26. Februar 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Na dann, schieß doch mal los - jetzt kannst Du ja aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Wieso hat das Rad "vorne und 'hintern' nicht funktioniert" ?



Ich habe gesagt, dass der Prototype (als M5) von Chris den er damals in 2007 gefahren ist nicht funktioniert hat. Die Anlenkung hat nicht gepasst und man konnte mit dem Bike nicht den vollen Federweg nutzen. Im Endeffekt hat sich dann der untere Umlenkhebel verändert und auch noch ein paar andere Dinge...  jetzt funktioniert das Bike natürlich... dafür sind Rennteams ja da das sie die Produkte zur Serienreife entwickeln.... Jede Firma hat in dieser Phase Probleme (Trek Rahmen die beim Nico reihenweise gerissen sind, GT DH Rahmen bei dem der Bryn beispielsweise das Steuerrohr abgerissen hat, etc....)... viele Dinge die da passieren erreichen trotz Internet den Endkunden nie...


----------



## MS- RACING (26. Februar 2009)

Gute Nachrichten:
Die neuen Preise werden nicht so wild ausfallen wie angenommen:

M6: Statt wie vorgesehen 3099.- wird der M6 für 3400.- über den Ladentisch gehen (Shockupgrad gibt es für 900.-) 

Socom: 3000.- statt 2760.- 

Slopestyle: 2700.- statt 2490.-

Tracer: 2600.- statt 2320.-

Der Preisvorteil bei Chainreactions weiterhin bestehen...

Wer also noch ein Schnäppchen machen möchte sollte auf alle Fälle bei unserem Super Sale zuschlagen und sich noch einen Rahmen organisieren...


----------



## 78flippp (26. Februar 2009)

wenn mann da den Wechselkurs in der Zeit von August bis Februar 09 anschaut ist das immer noch sehr gut, der Wechselkurs ist da immerhin um 20% schelchter geworden... da würd ich doch mal sagen ist alles im Lot.!


----------



## teatimetom (28. Februar 2009)

den Preis zahlt der fan ja sowieso ...

sowas gewinnt oder verliert man eh eher über den service & garantie, gell flo


----------



## quert ziopi (3. März 2009)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Der JD wird weiterhin auf Intense unterwegs sein und soweit ich gehört habe ein paar nationale Rennen bestreiten.



tut mir leid das ich das jez nochmal aufgreif; aber fährt jd dann schon noch die wc´s mit? bzw fährt er dann direkt für intense usa, factory quasi?


----------



## 78flippp (3. März 2009)

ja so wars zumindest von intense zu hören in den usa.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (3. März 2009)

''I am still getting Intense bikes and am back on Troy Lee but i have no budget for racing and so it looks like only the canadian WC's''

Das habe ich jetzt mal von Insane888s MySpace Account geklaut.
Da nimmt JD Stellung zu seiner aktuellen sponsortechnischen Lage.

Schade, sieht nicht ganz so rosig aus


----------



## klemmi (3. März 2009)

Hatte er nicht die ausreichenden Erfolge oder was ist da los?


----------

